
Ask HN: Is there a tool to generate Facebook-like summaries of url? - jotato
I&#x27;m sure you have seen it - submit a link to to Facebook and it pulls and image and a small summary of the content. Is there an API or tool to do that?
======
MrQuincle
Created one a few days ago:
[http://picktwt.herokuapp.com](http://picktwt.herokuapp.com)

~~~
jotato
thanks!

------
minimaxir
The image/summary is present in the Open Graph tag of the page requested.

